# Long term trend following - Futures



## jet328 (19 February 2013)

Any experiences to share on trend following with futures?

Most of the stuff I've read or seen has been trend following with stocks rather than futures. Commodities do seem to be a bit more 'trendy' than equities.


Looking at a system like this one 
http://www.longtermtrading.com/WaveRider.htm
Do you think it will be one of things that backtests well but not so great in real life? Guess I am looking for some real world first hand experience rather than the glossy brochure...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 February 2013)

jet328 said:


> Any experiences to share on trend following with futures?
> 
> Most of the stuff I've read or seen has been trend following with stocks rather than futures. Commodities do seem to be a bit more 'trendy' than equities.
> 
> ...




{edit}

Does that website have a validated history of real trades?


----------



## tech/a (19 February 2013)

Sure you can
You don't need a colored brochure either.
I do it when I think there is a good chance
of a prolonged run.

Once the stop is moved to B/E it's not that hard.
If it's wrong then no harm


----------



## CanOz (19 February 2013)

tech/a said:


> Sure you can
> You don't need a colored brochure either.
> I do it when I think there is a good chance
> of a prolonged run.
> ...




Did you get in on that FTSE move this time Tech?


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2013)

CanOz said:


> Did you get in on that FTSE move this time Tech?




It was a short.
Was stopped at B/E.

Next time.


----------



## sinner (20 February 2013)

Yep, this is a good place to start:

http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1127213


----------

